# Hey Lola, check out Luna!



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow oh wow!!

That was effing awesome!

That just kick started my day.

Thx so much for thinking of me.

I haven't moved today except to get a coffee.

I had ambitious plans for today but not anymore! I need to see her play some more.

OMFG that was incredible. I loved it!!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This musician just blows my mind!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This kicks some ass!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That is so cool.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

She's really good


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like Luna a lot better because who doesn't like classic rock

Check this out though!


----------

